# help me!!!



## mattmacormic (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi i just got a 06 gto and wantin to put some 18inch wheels and tires on it...black ones with that snow flake look or webbed look... i want the widest i can go on rear without havein to roll anything ... what offset do i need and what tire size do i need to go with.. its not a everyday car so im plannin on puttin drag radials in the back....?

ps i have a eibach lowerin kit on it... and im keepin it... looks good


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 20, 2008)

*Hey me too*

Hey Matt,
I need tires too and was thinking of getting black wheels for my black GTO. I drive it almost everyday, sometimes at high speeds. I need my tires to sit even so it don't mess with the aerodynamics. I was thinking 265/40 or 275/35s on back and 235/45 or 235/40 but these sizes seem hard to find. 285/35 & 245/40 might work too, it would be nice to hear what people have tried
Peace 
RoadDog


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

i have 275/35/18 in the rear and stock 235's in the front, no fender clearance issues at all. my tires are general exlaim uhp, other brands might run different.
what i did, is widened the rear stock 18's by 1.5" and put a 7mm spacer on in the rear. clears everething perfect except the left side plastic well, it would rub a bit on hard corners with the body leaning left. so i trimmed it. everyhing is excelent now..


----------



## mattmacormic (Feb 24, 2010)

so what offset do you guys have on your wheels and how wide r they??


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 20, 2008)

MorpheusRS said:


> i have 275/35/18 in the rear and stock 235's in the front, no fender clearance issues at all. my tires are general exlaim uhp, other brands might run different.
> what i did, is widened the rear stock 18's by 1.5" and put a 7mm spacer on in the rear. clears everething perfect except the left side plastic well, it would rub a bit on hard corners with the body leaning left. so i trimmed it. everyhing is excelent now..


Morph,
I'm not quite following you, I think you meant you used a 1.5" wider wheel, but I'm not sure what or where you are putting the spacer. Also do you mean the inside of the wheel well was rubbing?
Thanks
Dog


----------



## mattmacormic (Feb 24, 2010)

someone told me you guys helped on here.... that was obviously not the truth this place sucks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

mattmacormic said:


> someone told me you guys helped on here.... that was obviously not the truth this place sucks


Well,,,, This has been gone over about 1,348,730 (Give or Take a few) times in the
past 6 years. You could do a _SEARCH_ and find a wealth of info ALREADY on the site.
This could be called "Help Thy Self"

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

RoadDog said:


> Morph,
> I'm not quite following you, I think you meant you used a 1.5" wider wheel, but I'm not sure what or where you are putting the spacer. Also do you mean the inside of the wheel well was rubbing?
> Thanks
> Dog


I believe he had his wheels widened 1.5". They cut the wheel in two and weld a piece in of whatever size you want. I had my 17"s widened an inch that way. When done this way the offset is increased by half, in his case 19.5mm, over whatever you had to start with. A 9 1/2" wheel is the widest I'd use. The wider the wheel the more offset you need and IMHO close to 60mm. The spacer is a plate with appropriate holes placed over the studs against the rotor. I have a 5mm one. I think 7mm would be the absolute thickest I'd go as you'd lose the hub support. You'd definitely need to use the longer Corvette/Camaro ARP studs


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

mattmacormic said:


> someone told me you guys helped on here.... that was obviously not the truth this place sucks


bye:seeya:


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

This thread is very entertaining and has the possibility to get better.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

what a nice fella..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think he might be crying!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

mattmacormic said:


> someone told me you guys helped on here.... that was obviously not the truth this place sucks


Don't let the door hit ya,
Where the good Lord split ya!

Oh! And... :seeya:


----------

